# Clay Masks



## birdcharm (May 25, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm pretty sure this is a stupid question, but is it okay to mix clays when making clay masks?  For instance, is it okay to mix bentonite with French Green?  Since the bentonite really has some pulling power and the other is a little milder, I'm wondering if mixing the two of them would work well together.  I have some French Green, but thought of also getting some of the Calcium Bentonite to mix with it, as I have heard good things about it.  I haven't seen any recipes with both of them shown, so that's why I'm wondering ... usually the recipes I have seen feature one or the other as the main clay ingredient.  

Thanks in advance! 
Kathy


----------



## Catmehndi (May 26, 2011)

Nothing like trying! Some clays are already mixed (pink clay is usually red and white together)
Unless you mix clays that are for different skin types, there shouldn't be a problem. Just remember that dark clays are warm and moisturizing while light are cooling and more astringent.


----------



## soapbuddy (May 26, 2011)

Try it! Most recipes suggest one or the other because specific clays work for specific skin types.


----------



## birdcharm (May 27, 2011)

Thanks ... well, I tried 50/50 French Green and Bentonite with some calendula powder added ... used aloe vera for my experiment ... it seemed much gentler than the bentonite by itself, that's for sure!  I will continue to experiment with this and see what happens! 

~ Kathy


----------



## Catmehndi (May 30, 2011)

Awesome! Keep us posted with your results!


----------



## madpiano (May 30, 2011)

I always mix. I find Bentonite far too harsh by itself. The only one I leave completely plain (not even fruit powders added) is white Kaolin as it is such a nice one all by itself.


----------



## HomemadeBathGoodies (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a stupid question. Can I prepare the mixture in advance and store the rest in a jar, or will it go hard on me? If I mix french clay with some oil, can I store it in jars and use when I need it?


----------



## madpiano (Jun 23, 2011)

why not store the dry mix in a jar and then just mix with water when you need it? That's how I sell mine, as I don't want to have to add preservatives. Mine is just clay, milkpowders, fruit powders and things like honey powder or ground almonds - when you are ready to use it, take out a teaspoon full of mask, mix it with a teaspoon of water (in the palm of your hand) and apply. Bliss - unless the toddler wakes up


----------



## citymouse (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok so I am a bit of a dink. I love treating myself to a little mask here and there but have always had them prepared for me. (hubby is so sweet and has bought me some great ones). I have no idea how to prepare one for myself despite the fact that i have so many clays. This is just for me so any help would be greatly appreciated.

I have:
kaolin, benonite, rhassoul, morrocan red, and french off the top of my head. should i mix it with an oil or just water? is there anything else i should mix in to make it super yummy? Yogurt, honey, fruits? 

Thanks all!
Erin


----------



## Catmehndi (Jun 28, 2011)

citymouse said:
			
		

> Ok so I am a bit of a dink. I love treating myself to a little mask here and there but have always had them prepared for me. (hubby is so sweet and has bought me some great ones). I have no idea how to prepare one for myself despite the fact that i have so many clays. This is just for me so any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I have:
> kaolin, benonite, rhassoul, morrocan red, and french off the top of my head. should i mix it with an oil or just water? is there anything else i should mix in to make it super yummy? Yogurt, honey, fruits?
> ...



Google is a wonderful tool: http://www.essential-oil-recipes.com/fa ... -mask.html


----------



## shadowdancer (Jun 29, 2011)

I use white Kaolin and Green French clay, with a little bit of Zeolite, mix with a small amount of glycerine, and use a Hydrosol to mix to a pasty fluid, then add a touch of essential oils, remembering it's for the face, so use them at a babies/childrens rate, which is essentially half what you would normally put on the body.  I use Geranium and sometimes I also add a fruit extract here and there.  Only need a few drops at a time to approx 100g clay. 

Play with different clays together which compliment your skin type. Have fun and don't forget to take notes   Notes make all the difference!


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't use bentonite clay-too harsh for me. I mix my clays with various powders. I have different recipes, but here's a list of powders I might add to my mix of clays:

rose petal powder (my fave)
powdered milk (goat's milk or coconut milk)
powdered yoghurt
hibiscus petal powder 
lavender buds powder
red sandalwood powder

I store it dry, then I have a tiny little bowl (think sushi condiment bowl) that I measure out some mask into & add water. I can take it with me when I travel & never have to worry about having to have milk or honey to mix with it, because it's all right in the mask, & no preservative needed, since I only mix up what I'm going to use.

I love the dark red color when it's wet, & it's easy to tell when it's ready to come off, because it's a beautiful dusty pink color!


----------



## citymouse (Jun 30, 2011)

These all sound heavenly. Also thank you for the link, i will check it out!


----------



## justjen (Jul 15, 2011)

mandolyn said:
			
		

> I don't use bentonite clay-too harsh for me. I mix my clays with various powders. I have different recipes, but here's a list of powders I might add to my mix of clays:
> 
> rose petal powder (my fave)
> powdered milk (goat's milk or coconut milk)
> ...



Do you grind your own powders on the flowers and sandalwood or do you buy them pre-ground?


----------



## mandolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

I purchase already powdered, because it's finer than I can grind  myself.



			
				justjen said:
			
		

> mandolyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanx for sharing that Mandolyn.


----------



## mandolyn (Jul 16, 2011)

You're welcome!


----------



## sakura1024 (Jul 19, 2011)

mandolyn said:
			
		

> I purchase already powdered, because it's finer than I can grind  myself.
> 
> Where do you find these powders?


----------

